# [solved] Reagieren auf "Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen?"

## tomiondrums

Hey!

Ich richte grad ein Notebook für meinen Dad ein, der eigentlich wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Verwendung eines solchen Geräts hat, zumindest für die Verhältnisse so mancher hier anwesenden  :Wink: 

Das Problem das ich dabei gerne gelöst hätte ist, daß das Notebook eigenständig in das richtige Runlevel wechselt, wenn sich seine Netzwerkverbindung ändert, was konkret soviel heißt wie:

Es gibt zwei Zustände (= spätere runlevels)

Gerät ist (per Kabel) mit einem meiner Switches verbunden und kann somit NFS-Shares (z.B. Homeverzeichnis) von meinem Server-Mounten und den NIS-Server mit ypbind kontaktieren. (runlevel default)

Gerät ist (unterwegs) nicht an irgendeinem Netz angeschlossen. NFS-Shares können genausowenig gemountet werden, wie es möglich ist, sich mit einem der zentral verwalteten Nutzer anzumelden, weil ypbind sich ja nicht mit dem Server unterhalten kann. (runlevel nonetwork)

Was mir dazu fehlt ist, wie gesagt, eine Möglichkeit zu erkennen, ob ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist (Windows kann das ja, also meine ich, sollte das Gentoo schon lange könnnen  :Wink:  ) sodaß ich diese Info dann mittels eines Scripts oder mit einem kleinen C-Programm verarbeiten kann. Ich kenne das vom ACPId, der mir ja ermöglicht, auf das Abziehen bzw. Anstecken des Stromkabels mittels eines Runlevel-Wechsels zu reagieren.

Sollte das wider erwarten nicht möglich sein, so wär's für mich ganz interessant zu erfahren, wo man die NFS- bzw. ypbind-Timeouts einstellen kann, damit das booten dann im Netzwerklosen Fall nicht eine halbe Stunde dauert, was ziemlich doof wär.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

MfG

 TomLast edited by tomiondrums on Fri Dec 26, 2008 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

also networkmanager erkennt ob ein kabel angeschlossen ist oder nicht. da ich nur knetworkmanager nutze ohne mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen kann ich dir leider net sagen inwiefern das mit scripting möglich ist diese optionen auszuführen.

----------

## Martux

Suchst Du sowas hier?

```

sys-apps/netplug

      Latest version available: 1.2.9-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 21 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.red-bean.com/~bos/

      Description:   Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection

      License:       GPL-2

```

Das schaltet z.B. eth0 in einen Wartemodus wenn kein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist.

----------

## schotter

```
* sys-apps/ifplugd

     Available versions:  0.28-r9 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection
```

----------

## tomiondrums

Leutz, ich muß jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sagen:

 Ihr seid die Besten!!!!!!!

 Danke, danke, danke, danke, ..........!

Für die Nachwelt sollte ich vllt. noch folgendes anfügen:

 Damit, daß die Interfaces (eth0 etc.) rauf und runtergefahren werden ist's schon fast getan, man braucht keine eigenen Scripte schreiben und auch keinen manuellen Runlevel-Wechsel initiieren. Es gibt jedoch - und das war ja der Grund warum ich diesen Thread aufgemacht hab - auch Dienste, wie NFS oder NIS, die blockieren wenn die Netzwerkverbindung weg oder unterbrochen ist. Diese müssen dann in Abhängigkeit vom Vorhandensein der entsprechenden Netzwerkinterfaces rauf- und runtergefahren werden, was automatisch passiert, wenn man beispielsweise RC_USE="net.eth0" in die entsprechende Datei im /etc/conf.d Verzeichnis (also bspw. /etc/conf.d/ypbind oder /etc/conf.d/nfs oder /etc/conf.d/ntp) reinschreibt. Darüberhinaus gibts auch noch weitere Direktiven, wie RC_NEED und einige mehr, mit denen ich mich aber bislang nicht auskenne. Die Doku dazu findet man vermutlich bei OpenRC.

----------

